# Considering the 36mm Khaki Navy Pioneer



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, all!

I'm new to the world of watches and I've been perusing the WUS forum for a while, learning about all the different offerings. One watch that's caught my eye is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer with its wire lugs and clean, marine-style dial. 

I'm looking at the Lady's Navy Pioneer and am trying to decide between the two color options: rose gold case with rose gold hands and the silver case with blue hands. I really like the rose gold color and feel​ like it adds a more feminine touch to watch. However, I love the contrast of the blue hands on the silver watch. 

I haven't been able to find much info on the details of the watch, besides what I've gleaned from the Hamilton site. Does anyone know if the crown is also screw down like the bigger version. 

One more thing, I've read that the watch wears smaller than the listed size due to the wire lugs. Should I consider the larger 43mm version? How much smaller does it wear? I'm guessing no smaller than 40mm at most? I'm mainly considering this option because of it's availability and the lower price compared to the smaller version. I've got a 5.75-ish wrist, so not quite sure if it'll sit well on me. 

Thanks in advance for any insight on this!

sent from mobile


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Also consider the 40mm version with the small seconds. That sounds like it would be perfect for you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/khaki/navy/pioneer-small-second/h78465553

The 40mm does not have a screw down crown like the 43mm. I'm not sure about the 36mm.

In any size, I agree that the blued hands on silver dial are absolutely stunning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

EightEyes said:


> Also consider the 40mm version with the small seconds. That sounds like it would be perfect for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply! I'm not a big fan of the subdial look. I found a picture somewhere online of a woman wearing it and you're right, it looked quite good.



EightEyes said:


> The 40mm does not have a screw down crown like the 43mm. I'm not sure about the 36mm.
> 
> In any size, I agree that the blued hands on silver dial are absolutely stunning.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I haven't been able to find many pictures of any of these watches on a woman or even a 6" wrist. I wonder if anyone on here can help with that... The blued hands are part of the distinctiveness of a marine-style/deck watch, so I'll likely go with that option. I'll have to save a rose gold watch for another future purchase. 

sent from mobile


----------



## Jjn45321 (Mar 30, 2017)

EightEyes said:


> Also consider the 40mm version with the small seconds. That sounds like it would be perfect for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Totally agree, 40mm will wear much nicer on a 5.75inch wrist, I have a 43mm Pilot with a 6"inch wrist and it's already pushing the boundaries of my wrist.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Jjn45321 said:


> Totally agree, 40mm will wear much nicer on a 5.75inch wrist, I have a 43mm Pilot with a 6"inch wrist and it's already pushing the boundaries of my wrist.


Thanks for the info! I think I'll visit an AD sometime to try on the 40mm and the 36mm. I feel like I've made the decision to get the 36, but that could change once I see it in person.

sent from mobile


----------



## Jjn45321 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I'll visit an AD sometime to try on the 40mm and the 36mm. I feel like I've made the decision to get the 36, but that could change once I see it in person.
> 
> sent from mobile


Good luck friend, my rule is that you take a larger risk when you go bigger, but if you get the right fit it's eye turning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

I felt the need to update this thread with a picture of my decision, it seems to be the courtesy extended in return for advice around here.

I decided to go with the 36mm Hamilton Ladies Navy Pioneer. I came to the realization recently that I was never a fan of the small seconds to begin with, so why even consider it? I'm very happy with my decision. Even at 36mm, it seems to have a large presence on my wrist.

And so, here is my pictorial introduction into the Hamilton club. 










Those blue hands... 









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Very nice! I *really* want a Navy Pioneer (but I need to trip over a good deal on one since I just ordered a Khaki Aviation).


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Wutch said:


> Very nice! I *really* want a Navy Pioneer (but I need to trip over a good deal on one since I just ordered a Khaki Aviation).


Even though I was set on buying mine, I still browsed around for a good deal. Depending on your definition of a good deal, I may be able to help with that. Though it's pretty much the usual places on the grey market...

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Sillygoose said:


> Even though I was set on buying mine, I still browsed around for a good deal. Depending on your definition of a good deal, I may be able to help with that. Though it's pretty much the usual places on the grey market...
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yeah, they seem to be going for the 600-650 on the GM, but I see that a small hands sold on the For Sale section here for $350 yesterday! I can be patient, but that's a price that wouldn't have taken too long to ponder. Maybe .02 seconds or so.


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

Looks like a good fit and the lugs are very cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Funan said:


> Looks like a good fit and the lugs are very cool
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! The wire lugs were part of the appeal for me. =)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! Good thing you stuck with the 36mm, looks great, and perfect size too. 

Ps. So nice to see a feminine arm for a change... so used to hairy dudes on this forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations! It looks great! Having seen the pictures, I think you chose the right size. Enjoy the watch... I wear my 43mm about every other day, and I still regularly stop to look at the blue hands in the light at different angles. It's a beautiful effect that's hard to fully appreciate in pictures. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Excellent choice. The history of that watch is quite interesting. A watch that I would love to have in my collection one day. Classic, clean design. Beautiful on leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Congrats! Good thing you stuck with the 36mm, looks great, and perfect size too.
> 
> Ps. So nice to see a feminine arm for a change... so used to hairy dudes on this forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm very glad I stuck with the 36mm too. Those wire lugs stuck out further than I expected, so I'm surprised the watch looks bigger on me than I imagined.

I like guys with hairy arms, but I think I've had my fill after seeing all the pictures of them here. =p

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

EightEyes said:


> Congratulations! It looks great! Having seen the pictures, I think you chose the right size. Enjoy the watch... I wear my 43mm about every other day, and I still regularly stop to look at the blue hands in the light at different angles. It's a beautiful effect that's hard to fully appreciate in pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks! I did the same thing yesterday, admiring the way the hands looked with the change in lighting. The way they gleam when lit properly...Mmmm. Needless to say, I didn't get too much work done.



Jables341 said:


> Excellent choice. The history of that watch is quite interesting. A watch that I would love to have in my collection one day. Classic, clean design. Beautiful on leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Its history was part of the reason I wanted the watch and I share the same feelings with you on it. Hope you get to add it to your collection soon!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice choice. That's a n old-fashioned and elegant look, should go with a variety of occasions and attire! Well done, miss.  


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Very nice choice. That's a n old-fashioned and elegant look, should go with a variety of occasions and attire! Well done, miss.
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


Thank ya! I've been thinking about different strap combinations. I'm already waiting for one to arrive in the mail. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great on you! Nice choice.

I am considering this one myself. I might have missed it, but does the 36mm have a screw-down crown?


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks great on you! Nice choice.
> 
> I am considering this one myself. I might have missed it, but does the 36mm have a screw-down crown?


Thanks! The 36mm doesn't have a screw-down crown.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Good to know! Thanks for the reply. If you happen to take some more photos of it on I'd love to see how it looks in different lighting.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Good to know! Thanks for the reply. If you happen to take some more photos of it on I'd love to see how it looks in different lighting.


I've been wearing it pretty much every day lately. Here are a few pictures that I've posted to the WRUW threads. Just about all of them are taken at the same place indoors. It's been gloomy the past few days so nothing in sunlight yet. Any particular lighting you'd want to see the watch under? I can try to get some pictures for you.

























Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

It looks like it's tough to get exposure right to properly convey the hands. So often, cameras don't seem to have the dynamic range and that brilliant blue (I'm assuming, from the stock shots and occasional user pic) just turns black. I need to see if any of the local ADs have one of these to peep at. Then again, my lust for this watch has cooled enough so that it's bearable to be without it for the time being, so maybe I should hold off on seeing one in person.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Wutch said:


> It looks like it's tough to get exposure right to properly convey the hands. So often, cameras don't seem to have the dynamic range and that brilliant blue (I'm assuming, from the stock shots and occasional user pic) just turns black. I need to see if any of the local ADs have one of these to peep at. Then again, my lust for this watch has cooled enough so that it's bearable to be without it for the time being, so maybe I should hold off on seeing one in person.


The pictures you speak of may be arranged. My DSLR is out on loan, but I have my manual P&S that might be up for the task. I'm kind of too lazy to do HDR shots, but might do it for your sake. You need this watch in your life! 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hah! You two are such enablers. This one has really grabbed my attention (specifically the 36mm version). I agree; I think if I saw one in person it would be a difficult temptation to avoid!

Photos in bright sunlight would be awesome, but don't go out of your way for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Sillygoose said:


> The pictures you speak of may be arranged. My DSLR is out on loan, but I have my manual P&S that might be up for the task. I'm kind of too lazy to do HDR shots, but might do it for your sake. You need this watch in your life!
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


You temptress, you.  I literally got my Khaki Aviation two days ago and you're trying to wedge another must-have Hamilton in to my life!


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Hah! You two are such enablers. This one has really grabbed my attention (specifically the 36mm version). I agree; I think if I saw one in person it would be a difficult temptation to avoid!
> 
> Photos in bright sunlight would be awesome, but don't go out of your way for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a hard time finding an AD that had the 36mm in stock, so that might not be something you'd have to worry about. =)

I don't mind going out of my way to share my excitement with others, so request noted!


Wutch said:


> You temptress, you.  I literally got my Khaki Aviation two days ago and you're trying to wedge another must-have Hamilton in to my life!


LOL. That's the whole reason you're on WUS, isn't it? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Oooh, looks nice on the perlon, @SillyGoose. Eulit?  


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

@Chromejob: Thanks! And Eulit it is! =)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

@Sir-Guy: Per your request =)









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Sillygoose—thanks, nice photos! Those hands and that dial really pop in the sunlight. I like your choice of strap too; shows off those cool lugs pretty well!


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

Loving that braided strap.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Sillygoose:
IMHO looks great on the wrist. KEEP IT!!!!
Man doesn't live on 46mm alone.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Sillygoose:
Almost forgot to give you 10 Attaboys on the lugs and strap combo.
Works for me.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

arogle1stus said:


> Sillygoose:
> IMHO looks great on the wrist. KEEP IT!!!!
> Man doesn't live on 46mm alone.
> 
> X Traindriver Art





arogle1stus said:


> Sillygoose:
> Almost forgot to give you 10 Attaboys on the lugs and strap combo.
> Works for me.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Thanks! Haha, thanks to my small wrists, I won't ever have to worry about 46mm watches. I'm lucky if I can get a 42mm looking decent on me.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyIV (Oct 15, 2016)

36mm and pie pan seconds. Very cool! and +1 on the strap/watch combo


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice! I love the design of this watch but the original (and even the small seconds) is too chunky for me. 38mm is my sweet spot but 36mm is fine, it wears like a casual everyday watch that you can dress up or down. I just wish they release one with a black dial.


----------



## axqinii13 (May 31, 2015)

I have the same watch with 6 inch wrists here. Super underrated imo and great bang per buck if you buy pre-owned. Wouldn't mind if it was even a 34 mm size


----------



## marcusforealius (Oct 21, 2020)

axqinii13 said:


> I have the same watch with 6 inch wrists here. Super underrated imo and great bang per buck if you buy pre-owned. Wouldn't mind if it was even a 34 mm size


Hi! I'm a male with 6.5" wrists but prefer smaller watches and am highly considering this one. Do you know the lug to lug distance?


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

marcusforealius said:


> Hi! I'm a male with 6.5" wrists but prefer smaller watches and am highly considering this one. Do you know the lug to lug distance?


The lug-to-lug is about 44 mm.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## axqinii13 (May 31, 2015)

marcusforealius said:


> Hi! I'm a male with 6.5" wrists but prefer smaller watches and am highly considering this one. Do you know the lug to lug distance?


My calipers are getting 45mm lug to lug.


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

I love Hamilton as a brand but they tend to have long lugs. I loved my Murph but the lugs were long, even on my 7” wrist.


----------

